# What a Face



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That sure is a face to love!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

*I wish I could hug and kiss Moose!! He is truly irresistible!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, Moose is beautiful!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Moose is such a handsome boy! It sounds like he has trained you well and is a very good teacher to his sister too!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He is beautiful. Too bad he's so small!

NewfieMom

PS-My Newfie doesn't eat everything in sight the way my last two dogs did. They were a Golden and a Lab. For some reason, those breeds-the retrievers-eat _*anything*_. I never had to worry about crumbs on the floor under my daughter's chair. Now I have to sweep up the crumbs in the kitchen. Griffin doesn't even notice them!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Moose is a very fitting name! 

His face screams, "Let's cuddle" to me.


----------

